# B12 and how to take it



## kucz58 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking for some help, I'm about to add b12 to my cycle I'm currently on gh, winni, clen, and tren. My question is where do I inject the b12 I have read that you can do it in the delt, thigh, and stomach. Now if I shot it in my stomach do it as I would the gh but just opposite of where I pinned the gh or it doesn't matter and also is 1ml ed for the first week protocol or pinn 2 times a week? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Ravager (Dec 31, 2011)

I like IM for B-12... Sub-Q would work too, but the volume may be an issue lumpwise....

IM is is faster response into your system, and it gets a ton more bloodflow.

I like thigh / shoulder, but any muscle would work. Go for the toungue.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 31, 2011)

Inject anywhere you will inject your gear

You can also mix it with your gear in the same syringe to cut down the PIP...


----------



## Bubbles! (Jan 3, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Inject anywhere you will inject your gear
> 
> You can also mix it with your gear in the same syringe to cut down the PIP...


Thats what i do.  Mix it with the gear.


----------



## kucz58 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help bros


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

What's the benefit of b-12 with aas exactly?


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 31, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> What's the benefit of b-12 with aas exactly?


 x2 and how much are you suppose to inject?


----------



## Dannie (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually inject in my shoulders or biceps. 1000mcg every week while on cycle or every 2 weeks when off.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I usually inject in my shoulders or biceps. 1000mcg every week while on cycle or every 2 weeks when off.


 how should it be injected though. 
like lets say test E is injected usually 2 times a week. so if you take 1000mch of b12 a week do i do it all at once? or split it up 2-4+injects?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I too am interested in this for general health purposes.  Do you buy it pre-mixed with GSO?


----------



## Dannie (Jan 31, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> how should it be injected though.
> like lets say test E is injected usually 2 times a week. so if you take 1000mch of b12 a week do i do it all at once? or split it up 2-4+injects?


Yeah in 1 injection. Medical dose is 1000mcg per month 
Its gonna be 1 or 2 ml depending on what stuff you get. You inject it with a slin pin. Some B12 are painful, but injecting at slow rate 1unit/second helps me deal with that  
You can inject it IM, IV or Sub Q so it doesn't matter if you hit a vain or don't go deep enough. 



oufinny said:


> Yes I too am interested in this for general health purposes.  Do you buy it pre-mixed with GSO?



No, its water based, red liquid.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dannie said:


> Yeah in 1 injection. Medical dose is 1000mcg per month
> Its gonna be 1 or 2 ml depending on what stuff you get. You inject it with a slin pin. Some B12 are painful, but injecting at slow rate 1unit/second helps me deal with that
> You can inject it IM, IV or Sub Q so it doesn't matter if you hit a vain or don't go deep enough.
> 
> ...



great thanks what are the benafits to doing the injects. is it worth it?


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats what I want to know as well. I know b-12 helps with energy levels and possibly weight loss but will I feel a noticeable difference in my energy levels right away or does it gradually improve my energy levels over time?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 1, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> great thanks what are the benafits to doing the injects. is it worth it?



It affects my appetite a lot, I get hungry every hour, also it gives me a little more energy throughout the day. 

IMO its worth it, hunger may be a problem during cutting, but its a nice addition to a bulking cycle, besides it cheap as chips about 4 bucks per 10ml.


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with products from trim nutrition? I just ordered some b-12 from them so if anyone has any comments about their products I'd appreciate hearing them.


----------

